# Problema con Dvd - No enciende



## SantyUY (May 6, 2013)

Hola, vengo a traerles un problema, el cual me tiene loco, ya que estudio electronica, pero todavia me veo incapacitado para solucionarlo y al preguntar a mis docentes contestan con preguntas peores a las mias..

 Imagen del dvd:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bueno el problema es un dvd de la marca SPICA modelo (sin modelo), el cual no encendia, Al conectarlo al 220, y encenderlo nada hacia.

Lo primero que pense es que era la fuente, lo destape, volvi a conectar al 220 y lo encendi, el aparato no encendio pero con el pasar de los segundos un diodo zener en la placa de la fuente comenzo a ponerse de color rojo, (estaba tomando mucha temperatura) DESCONECTE DEL 220 RAPIDAMENTE.

Como tengo varias fuentes de dvd, no intente repararla y opte por adaptar una, ADAPTAR por que no tenian las mismas conexiones de los cables, por ejemplo el primer pin en una fuente eran 12v y en la otra eran 5v, bueno hice las conexiones y encendi el dvd, y nada sucedio, el aparato no funcionaba, medi los voltajes en la salida de la fuente(entrada del dvd) y habian bajado mucho, Los 12v de la fuente cuando enciendo el dvd terminan siendo 1v , mire el consumo del dvd y es de 20w y lo que entrega la fuente es 25w, asi que ese no es el proble, pero al no solucionar por ese lado intente con otra fuente, en la cual no decalleron los voltajes, el dvd no encendio pero una resistencia (mas grande de lo normal) en la parte logica del dvd recalento mucho.

ACLARO QUE LEYENDO ESTE FORO, YA ENTENDI QUE NO SE PUEDE O NO ES RECOMENDABLE EL CAMBIO DE FUENTES EN ESTOS SISTEMAS YA QUE ESTAN DISEÑADAR PARA FUNCIONAR EN UN SISTEMA Y NO PARA TODOS IGUAL. LAMENTO NO HABERLO SABIDO ANTES.

Sin tener una solucion aun, volvi a la fuente original del dvd, busque su esquema y averigue que el diodo zener el cual levanta temperatura es 5V6 de 1/2w, pero tambien note que antes de ese diodo se encuentran solo 2 capacitores, los cuales se encuentran intactos y un diodo In5822, ya que segun tengo entendido, siempre ahi que mirar para atras en el circuito, por que por algo es que el zener toma temperatura, probe el diodo, y dio unos valores extraños por lo cual lo cambie por uno de desguase el que medi antes y estaba funcionando solo que es In5844. encendi y tomo temperatura como lo hacia antes, (me refiero al diodo comun no al zener), lo cual me hace dudar del transformador, del cual no pude encontrar nada de informacion y me parece extraño que este defectuoso.

Les dejo una imagen del esquema de la fuente:






Nose como solucionar este problema, por eso recurro a ustedes, espero me puedan ayudar en algo, gracias ! ..


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 6, 2013)

el zener calienta si encendés la fuente y sin conectar carga al la fuente?
D1 tiene que ser un diodo rapido ,podes poner cualquier otro de una fuente similar,
si sigue calentando es porque la fuente no esta regulando bien,
reemplaza el condensador de 47µf por 25 volt en el primario de la fuente y revisa el tl431 y resistencias aledañas al tl431 y revisa el optocoplador


----------



## SantyUY (May 6, 2013)

Calienta sin carga y con carga.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 6, 2013)

si calienta el zener es porque la salida de la fuente esta regulando mal ,da mas tensión de la que deveria,(el zener ese tiene la función de proteger el dvd si falla la fuente )
revisa la sección del tl431 optocoplador


----------



## SantyUY (May 6, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el zener calienta si encendés la fuente y sin conectar carga al la fuente?
> D1 tiene que ser un diodo rápido ,podes poner cualquier otro de una fuente similar,
> si sigue calentando es porque la fuente no esta regulando bien,
> reemplaza el condensador de 47µf por 25 volt en el primario de la fuente y revisa el tl431 y resistencias aledañas al tl431 y revisa el optocoplador



Las resistencias están en sus valores, a que condensador de 47µf te refieres? y como puedo comprobar el funcionamiento del tl431?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 6, 2013)

y cambialo por otro tl431 de la otra fuente que tienes ,,,,
me refiero al condensador que esta conectado el la terminal 4 del ic regulador en el primario de la fuente,ese condensador filtra la tension que alimenta el ic viper22

http://www.electronicosmx.net/index...eba-tl431-circuito-de-referencia-de-precision
http://kueyar.net/temas-publicados/probador-de-opto-acopladores-y-tl431/
aqui en foro también hay información


----------



## SantyUY (May 6, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y cambialo por otro tl431 de la otra fuente que tienes ,,,,
> me refiero al condensador que esta conectado el la terminal 4 del ic regulador en el primario de la fuente,ese condensador filtra la tension que alimenta el ic viper22
> 
> http://www.electronicosmx.net/index...eba-tl431-circuito-de-referencia-de-precision
> ...



Ok, muchas gracias .. lo voy a hacer y comento.





el-rey-julien dijo:


> y cambialo por otro tl431 de la otra fuente que tienes ,,,,
> me refiero al condensador que esta conectado el la terminal 4 del ic regulador en el primario de la fuente,ese condensador filtra la tension que alimenta el ic viper22
> 
> http://www.electronicosmx.net/index...eba-tl431-circuito-de-referencia-de-precision
> ...



Ok, realice lo que tu me dijiste, cambie el capacitor de 47µ y cambie el optocoplador por el de la otra fuente, no tenían la serigrafia idéntica pero concordaban con PC817, conecte la fuente sin carga y el zener sigue largando humo (todavía no lo he cambiado, es que no tengo repuestos) PERO NOTE QUE no ahí tanto sobrecalentamiento en el  DIODO 11, aunque todavia levanta temperatura si sedeja encendida, Medí los voltajes y da 12 y -12 v los 5v no los da obviamente por lo del zener que esta roto.
Conecte la fuente a la placa del dvd pero no sucedió nada, Nose por que el dvd no enciende, tal vez sean los 5v que le falta, al conectarlo a la placa lógica del dvd el zener se pone de color rojo, pero al desconectar la corriente y apoyar mi dedo sobre el no se encuentra menos caliente que antes, y lo mañana comprare un zener para ver si puedo hacer llegar esos 5v al dvd.

Muchas Gracias !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 7, 2013)

Que raro en DW2 el diodo como los capacitores estan bien, pero E5 y E6 estan mal con DW3 

ademas es raro que ese zenner se caliente y ademas nombras mucho los 12 Volts y donde estas teniendo problema es en la etapa de 5Volts osea la alimentación digital y es *1N5822* y el diodo *1N5844* tiene mayo ampere, pero menos rápido puede ser su reemplazo igual no por eso trabaja mal...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2013)

si los 5 volt no son exacto el dvd no enciende(por la alimentación del micro) ,si el zener se calienta es porque hay mas de 5 volt o porque el zener esta roto,
lo que indudablemente lleva a pensar que la fuente no esta entregando las tensiones correctas,
nota de maurice :
  que los capasitores no esten hinchados no significa que estén filtrando bien 
nota de maurice2:
    seguro estas pasando por alto algo y todo es mas simple de lo que crees


----------



## SantyUY (May 7, 2013)

Cambie el diodo zener y sigue calentando de igual forma, puede que el trafo este en mal estado?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 10, 2013)

SantyUY dijo:


> Cambie el diodo zener y sigue calentando de igual forma, puede que el trafo este en mal estado?



*Siamo Fuori della coppa, un giorno tristissimo*



nota de maurice :


> que los capacitores no estén hinchados no significa que estén filtrando bien


----------



## SantyUY (May 10, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> *Siamo Fuori della coppa, un giorno tristissimo*
> 
> 
> 
> nota de maurice :




Pero peor que si los capacitores no filtran, por que el trafo esta entregando 1,9 volt de alterna, si a 1,9v los rectifica mas después lo filtra es imposible que lleguen a ser 5v en algún lugar.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 10, 2013)

SantyUY dijo:


> Pero peor que si los capacitores no filtran, por que el trafo esta entregando 1,9 volt de alterna, si a 1,9v los rectifica mas después lo filtra es imposible que lleguen a ser 5v en algún lugar.



Amigo, mediante que instrumento, has tomado la lectura de 1.9V?.
Si es a traves de un multimetro, pues el resultado "aparente" sera erroneo. Las tensiones en la salida de transformador switch, no pueden leerse con multimetro.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 10, 2013)

asi es, para medir eso hay que armarse de un diodo rapido,un condensador y medir en continua


----------



## SantyUY (May 10, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> asi es, para medir eso hay que armarse de un diodo,un condensador y medir en continua



Y por que no se puede medir con el multimetro en alterna? es por el tipo de transformador? ..


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 10, 2013)

por la alta frecuencia, el tester mide bien en 50/60 hz ,que es la frecuencia normal de red ,
en una fuente conmutada tienes frecuencias al orden de los khz  ,olvide aclarar que el diodo tiene que ser rápido si o si, un diodo ''normal'' rectificador no sirve ,usa un *uf1007* nunca un 1n4007,


----------

